# Secret Santa



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

the dog and cat section always do a secret santa for christmas, so i was thinking maybe we should do a rabbit one 

*Application closed*

the list is as follows

new puppy mum
little paws animal rescue
gem88
bernie
kammie
hel_79
MrRustyRead
JordanRose
zowie
buddyandfriends
hazyreality
me tame
lil miss
emzybabe
jaxb05

shall be private messaging you all your victims after 5pm tonight as unfortunately i have to work today along with having my room sorted


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

ohh yeah please!  Any rules or anything? 
It should be rabbit to rabbit and I think the min spend should be £5 but feel free to add on!


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

I know I've only been here a short while but I'd love to take part.
I love secret santas


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

that would be cool, im in  xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

I was thinking about this a little while ago, I organised one (on another forum) last year it was fun


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

and i think it could be good as you can be more creative with bunny presents


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'd be up for it. I love secret santa.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice idea


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

Is it happening? x
If so MrRustyRead will you be organising it?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i will, but just wanted to get an idea if anyone would want to be involved.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

MrRustyRead said:


> i will, but just wanted to get an idea if anyone would want to be involved.


Well count me in!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Flix and Gaga say yes please!!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

im not sure whether to do it per rabbit or not thats my only thought.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

MrRustyRead said:


> im not sure whether to do it per rabbit or not thats my only thought.


When I run them I normally do it that every user has a minimum of £5 to spend, if people have multiple rabbits then they can just share the gifts 

That way no bunny gets left out


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> When I run them I normally do it that every user has a minimum of £5 to spend, if people have multiple rabbits then they can just share the gifts
> 
> That way no bunny gets left out


Yep, thats good


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd have to make sure my parents were okay about giving out our address to someone on here, but it sounds like a good idea!  xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeh, sounds pretty good to me, think about £5ish is about right for everyone 

*Heidi*


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

I'll have to reign my spending in a little then as I usually get a little carried away when buying for secret santas.....especially if the gifts are going to animals, I cant help it :blushing:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

LittlePaws AnimalRescue said:


> I'll have to reign my spending in a little then as I usually get a little carried away when buying for secret santas.....especially if the gifts are going to animals, I cant help it :blushing:


I don't think I have ever only spent £5 on SS gifts but it's good to have the minimum spend low enough for everyone


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

may i take part even though i'm hardly on this section?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

Only 12 weeks til Christmas so ya best get organising so that people can get their gifts off in time


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Only 12 weeks til Christmas so ya best get organising so that people can get their gifts off in time


*12 WEEKS!!* i didnt realise it was so close!

so far i have a list of these people that want to take part.

new puppy mum
little paws animal rescue
gem88
bernie
kammie
hel_79
MrRustyRead
JordanRose
zowie
buddyandfriends
hazyreality
metame


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Quite a few of us then 
I'm looking forward to starting my shopping!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

im not sure whether to wait to see if there are more entries or not though


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

may be give it till the end of the weekend to see if anyone else wants to take part? its 30th then and still gives us over 10 weeks till christmas xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

gem88 said:


> may be give it till the end of the weekend to see if anyone else wants to take part? its 30th then and still gives us over 10 weeks till christmas xx


Sounds a good plan


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I can take part, whoop!  xx


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i can think of a few more that may like to be involved but havent seen the thread yet ha


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Lil Miss, may be?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Buddyandfriends said:


> Lil Miss, may be?


and SimplySardonic


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

Buddyandfriends said:


> Lil Miss, may be?


Not sure on that one but I will ask her


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss is in too


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

What about LiamP. I haven't seem him around in ages.  I wanna know how the nethies and chin are doing!

So, today is the deadline. When do we find out? :arf:


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Is it bad that I've already brought a few little presents to go in my secret santa gift box??!


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow! You're well prepared. :lol:


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

lol I couldn't help it.....The hay experts had some lovely things on sale for now and I wanted to get them before they put the price back up


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

gunna wait until tonight and send out who got who tomorrow


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

I really hope this doesn't sound horrible and picky (I dont mean it to) but could we all post a few things we wouldn't want our rabbits to receive?
I know any present will be lovely but I would dislike to get, for example, pet shop treat sticks as mine dont eat those and they would end up going to waste.

Again, really sorry if this sounds rude but I would rather know if there are things someones bunnies doesn't like so I can choose things they will like.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

LittlePaws AnimalRescue said:


> I really hope this doesn't sound horrible and picky (I dont mean it to) but could we all post a few things we wouldn't want our rabbits to receive?
> I know any present will be lovely but I would dislike to get, for example, pet shop treat sticks as mine dont eat those and they would end up going to waste.
> 
> Again, really sorry if this sounds rude but I would rather know if there are things someones bunnies doesn't like so I can choose things they will like.


I'll go start a likes/dislikes thread :thumbup:

I've done one  http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/264903-likes-dislikes-secret-santa.html#post1062313287


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

count me in too!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

count me in too :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

LittlePaws AnimalRescue said:


> Is it bad that I've already brought a few little presents to go in my secret santa gift box??!


So have I :thumbup:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

ive posted the list of who is involved, if i have missed anyone off please let me know.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

MrRustyRead said:


> *12 WEEKS!!* i didnt realise it was so close!
> 
> so far i have a list of these people that want to take part.
> 
> ...


+ Lil Miss
+ Emzybabe 
+ Jaxb05

 xx


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Buddyandfriends said:


> + Lil Miss
> + Emzybabe
> + Jaxb05
> 
> xx


that wasnt my final list


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

removed myself from the comp coz it isnt the same when you know who has got u.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

Have you got peoples addresses? Or am I just totally forgetful lol


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Okay hehe.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

are we sending the gifts to you and then your going to dispatch or are we sharing addresses?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I would say sharing addresses because of not knowing the postage costs but up to Rusty


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i shall be sharing them, just got a few more to receive


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

just awaiting lil miss's address and then ill be able to send the addresses out.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

sorry for the delay im awaiting two addresses, so ill send out the ones i have and then send the others when i get them.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Present buying deadline: 30th November

Posting time: from the 30th November - 7th December

p.s. i know this is extremely in advance for you to remember. but could you all please pm me when you have posted it.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

hop hop hop, secret santa shopping we go


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I've got a couple of bits for my santa bunnies, still need to do a bit more shopping


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

scared now incase my present is a complete dissappointment to the receiver :lol:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

metame said:


> scared now incase my present is a complete dissappointment to the receiver :lol:


your not the only one! I just keep thinking, if my bunnies would be happy with it, then so should everyone elses


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

how;s everyone doing? im all excited now, nearly ready for it all to be sent off!

*scared*


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

metame said:


> how;s everyone doing? im all excited now, nearly ready for it all to be sent off!
> 
> *scared*


Aw, I just think everybody will love getting a little surprise for their bun(s) thorugh the post and be grateful for the thought that's gone into it!

Have a few ideas, better start getting organised!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I still need to get a few bits.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Ps, who ever has me, you may want to a send it a bit earlier than rest as it will have to go overseas. I'll do the same for whoever I have. I'll hopefully be shopping tomorrow.  xx


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm not at all creative. My gifts are going to be very boring. I hope my bunny receivers will be happy


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

jaxb05 said:


> I'm not at all creative. My gifts are going to be very boring. I hope my bunny receivers will be happy


^^ ditto that


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Same here Jax, I'm finding it hard to be creative!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

im being boring and hope they like it, if not, tough luck!


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm trying to be creative and use things that my bunnies love (homemade things, I hope that doesn't give me away!) as well as things brought from online.

I looooove doing secret santas


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

LittlePaws AnimalRescue said:


> I'm trying to be creative and use things that my bunnies love (homemade things, I hope that doesn't give me away!) as well as things brought from online.
> 
> I looooove doing secret santas


I'm planning some homemade and some brought aswell  
Just ordered the last bits and pieces


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i wouldnt know what homemade bits to do!


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

im so bad i not had time to even start yet :lol: but i have to get some bits for my buns so will be getting ss buns at the same time  xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

You guys sound very organised! I haven't even started or thought about Xmas yet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

I have a couple of bits sorted, just waiting on a couple of deliveries for the rest


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

im nosy and want to know how everyone is doing


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

My box of presents is filling up nicely  I dont have much more to get (I'd have to get a bigger box if I did!)

I have a question....is anyone wrapping presents up? Or just putting them in a box?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2012)

LittlePaws AnimalRescue said:


> My box of presents is filling up nicely  I dont have much more to get (I'd have to get a bigger box if I did!)
> 
> I have a question....is anyone wrapping presents up? Or just putting them in a box?


I'm just putting mine in a box and wrapping the whole box


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i dont know what im doing, think i may wrapy the presents individually...


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

I've put together a few bits now, but haven't thought about wrapping/packaging yet!

Rusty - how about a reminder of the date you suggest items should be sent off to the recipient by...?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Im not Rusty but...



Hel_79 said:


> I've put together a few bits now, but haven't thought about wrapping/packaging yet!
> 
> Rusty - how about a reminder of the date you suggest items should be sent off to the recipient by...?





MrRustyRead said:


> Present buying deadline: 30th November
> 
> Posting time: from the 30th November - 7th December
> 
> p.s. i know this is extremely in advance for you to remember. but could you all please pm me when you have posted it.


there you go


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

metame said:


> Im not Rusty but...
> 
> there you go


Great, thanks! Still got a few more weeks to get organised, then!


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I have received mine, thank you very much!  It's waiting to be out under the tree. I will sort mine out soon. I have the main buts for it. xxx


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Iv ordered a couple of bits,got some bits to pick up in town and I'm done!  I'm going to put them in the box and wrap the box.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

if everyone is wrapping the box then i better too otherwise my SS reciever will know its from me!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I've got mine sorted 
Wrapping the whole box not individual pieces, then protection for travelling and hey presto 

*Heidi*


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm so excited about sending mine....I hope the bunnies like what I've got them


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

LittlePaws AnimalRescue said:


> I'm so excited about sending mine....I hope the bunnies like what I've got them


I'm not excited, I'm really scared!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow your all too organised, I have had a look online and in shops but not quite found what I am looking for


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I need to get a new box to send my bits in, George seems to have claimed the one I had for himself.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I found a creative idea - rare for me. Anyway I have ordered a few wee things that I had a creative idea about  and will get them next week. I will post my box after I get them. SO I have the individual things I currently have wrapped. I wasn't going to wrap the box but might now since everyone else is 

This is my first time doing secret santa. It's fun


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm done,I'm done,I'm done!!!!  the last few bits turned up today,just need to get it all wrapped up now.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Could everyone please PM something along the lines of

Ive sent my SS: Yes/No
Ive received my SS: Yes/No

so i can keep track of who has and who hasnt.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

MrRustyRead said:


> Could everyone please PM something along the lines of
> 
> Ive sent my SS: Yes/No
> Ive received my SS: Yes/No
> ...


Thought we weren't sending till end of November?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Kammie said:


> Thought we weren't sending till end of November?


that was the plan, but some have sent early


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

mine will be sent at the end of the month and I have not received


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

MrRustyRead said:


> that was the plan, but some have sent early


Phew got a bit worried then that I was behind and had missed something.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

I will be sending mine end of november/first few days december.
And I haven't got mine yet...I'm not expecting it til mid december.
If I get it early the bunnies will only open it early!


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Are we allowed to open them when we get them or do we have to wait til xmas??


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

zowie said:


> Are we allowed to open them when we get them or do we have to wait til xmas??


I think they should wait until Christmas :yikes:


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I think they should wait until Christmas :yikes:


Really??? :yikes: oh jeez,i don't think il be able to contain my excitement!! But i won't cheat,i will wait til xmas with everyone else!!!


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

I received my Secret Santa parcel today!

A big 'thank you' to the lovely, generous (and very organised!) person who has sent it to me! I am keeping it safely tucked away until the big day. It's lovely to think I will have a few surprise treats to share with Buddy! 

I have got the Secret Santa gift I am giving ready now, so I will have to crack on and get it posted ASAP!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Mines going to be posted at the weekend.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

I'll post mine next week, I refuse point blank to send Christmas prezzies before December 


Oh and I received mine from my very organised SS, I have put it away for now because the cat has taken an interest in it


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Mine will be sent next week  Or maybe this week if I can manage to get it sorted!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

iv not had a chance to sort mine out yet, iv had a stupid chest infection for the past 6 weeks thats eventually getting better, so mine will be sorted this weekend and posted next week


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

i've still not finished mine i'm so bad!!!! 
i've got a couple bits and pieces but just need a little extra something, hubby keeps telling me off saying :lol:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

dam it where is the sellotape?!?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

emzybabe said:


> dam it where is the sellotape?!?


-Waves sellotape at-

Over here Singing:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Haha!! 

Still cant find it! Will buy some more tomorrow.

Feeling pretty christimasy already


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

emzybabe said:


> Haha!!
> 
> Still cant find it! Will buy some more tomorrow.
> 
> Feeling pretty christimasy already


:lol:

I was feeling Christmassy, but that changed this evening


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

having a bad evening? would a glass of mulled wine not get you in the christmassy mood?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

emzybabe said:


> *having a bad evening?* would a glass of mulled wine not get you in the christmassy mood?


Very 
2 of my mice have escaped and are no where to be seen, it isn't uncommon for people to find them a few days later but that doesn't stop me being worried sick :001_unsure:
This is only the second time I have ever had mice escape in 10 years of owning mice, I am kicking myself and if I don't find them I will never forgive myself..

Anyway enough derailing the thread, happy, happy, joy, joy :sosp:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

:sosp: oh dear pingy free mice hope they turn up safe are they in your rodent room? or anywhere in the house. I'm sure you will find them but it wont be an easy task


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

emzybabe said:


> :sosp: oh dear pingy free mice hope they turn up safe are they in your rodent room? or anywhere in the house. I'm sure you will find them but it wont be an easy task


They aren't in my big animal room because of the rats as I didn't want the risk of mice escaping and venturing in there but they are in another rodent proof room so unless they have managed to slip under the door they should be in here...


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> -Waves sellotape at-
> 
> Over here Singing:


is that because youve used it to tape furballs mouth shut :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> is that because youve used it to tape furballs mouth shut :lol: :lol:


No that requires gaffa tape, she is a strong lil bugger 

*Disclaimer: Before anyone has a heart attack or anything this is a joke between me and Miss that she used to try to calm me down.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> *Disclaimer: Before anyone has a heart attack or anything this is a joke between me and Miss that she used to try to calm me down.


yeah but it was a good one XD

you could always buy her a kitty muzzle then you could hand the cellotape back :aureola:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

tomorrow is the opening of posting time


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

posted!!


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

still not posted mine :001_unsure: :001_unsure:
i promise to get it in the post this week, especially as its december now :bored:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Posted mine Saturday.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Mine will be off tomorrow 

I received mine on saturday, I've had to hide it from the bunnies because when I put it under the tree they wouldn't leave it alone...they must know it's for them!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2012)

Rogers is here!  Thanks so much SS!
I sort of opened my parcel, but no fret Roger`s not having it til Xmas Day! I`m delighted with the prezzies! I have already started trying to guess and have come down to 3 names from the parcel info and reading this thread


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

George and Lotties came sat morning  can't wait to open it


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I havn't got the munchkins one yet


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> I havn't got the munchkins one yet


No Babbity one yet either but they're a patient pair, generally, so don't mind waiting a little longer


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Not got ours yet either.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i completely forgot to say, Ritz got his, thnk you very much Santa!

(sorry, i feel really bad for not saying sooner, but i honestly forgot  )


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

shall now chase up the ones i know havent told me they have sent yet


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Nothing here yet.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

we have a crafty monkey on our hands!! haha


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

It's here,it's here,it's here!!!  I'm absolutely desperate to open it!! Thankyou so much!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

just wanted to let you know that all gifts that havent been received yet are either on their way or in the process of being on their way


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

Well I think my SS is very sweet :001_wub:
I received my parcel a couple of weeks ago now but I have just received another package with a note saying:
"Have sent a package already but this is exclusively for you, hope you enjoy"

Thank you to who ever my SS is, both are now sat waiting for Christmas :dita:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

awww that's very sweet - I've got this vision of you opening a packet of lint rollers lol


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Got ours today, thank you secret bunny santa . Can't wait to open them only just over a week to go!


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

got mine the other day (so bad at posting atm) thank u very much  xx


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

all have been sent!

about 4 more to arrive i think...


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Not got ours yet  the suspense is killing me!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you to our Secret Santa- we got ours today :thumbup:

Cue one very amused postman, simply saying 'Erm...Gaga and Flix?', whilst handing it over :lol:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

We got ours today too, the box is rather battered, like diamond shape not square lol and no name so mum and dad had a peek for me and saw a card with "munchkins" so I stayed away from the inside lol.
Thankyou to whoever it is x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

did everyone get there prezzies in time? 

I love mine bunnies do too  thank you!! will take some pics whe this rain stops

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas and got all the prezzies they wanted xxx


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

We got ours. A massive box of all types of treats. The bunnies are well pleased


----------

